# Brief History of Religion in ART



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2014)

Interesting short video about religions role in art...



> “Before we began putting art into museums, art mostly served as the visual counterpart to religious stories. Are these theological paintings, sculptures, textiles and illuminations from centuries ago still relevant to us? Jeremiah describes the evolution of art in the public eye and explains how the modern viewer can see the history of art as an ongoing global conversation.”


----------

